# Can KTR crash kernel?



## amolsaurabh (Feb 17, 2012)

I am putting just extra command of CTR in the program and kernel is crashing next reboot. Is this possible? 

Please help me.

Thanks.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 17, 2012)

What are you talking about? KTR? CTR? What is it?


----------



## amolsaurabh (Feb 17, 2012)

ktrdump is configured to view messages from kernel. CTR is the command which is used to print such messages inside buffer. I am trying to modify the kernel of *F*reeBSD 5.2.1 But it's failing due to this CTR commands in the kernel code.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 17, 2012)

You can't expect the forums to help you with a FreeBSD version that's been unmaintained and End-Of-Life since January 2005. There have been massive changes to the source code since then. We have work enough supporting recent versions. So upgrade to FreeBSD 8 or 9, and ask for help then.


----------



## amolsaurabh (Feb 18, 2012)

ok.. 

I am sorry  about that. KTR dump is still in use in the freeBSD FreeBSD, that's why I asked this question. 
I am a research student and I need to work on this version. 

Thank a lot. 

Best regards
Saurabh Sabnis


----------



## SirDice (Feb 18, 2012)

Well, the basic rule is that anything you add to the kernel could crash it. Inside a kernel is a very unforgiving place. So, if you added something to the kernel and it crashes, there's a very high likelihood the cause of the crash is the code you added.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Feb 19, 2012)

amolsaurabh said:
			
		

> KTR dump is still in use in the freeBSD FreeBSD, that's why I asked this question.



The kernel code has changed massively since seven years ago, including crash handling. That's why I gave that answer. Nobody uses that code any more.



> I am a research student and I need to work on this version.



If they're using a hopelessly outdated FreeBSD 5.2.1 for that, you're being taught skills that are no longer applicable in today's world, I'm afraid.

All you will get here are very generic and general answers that will probably not help you with your specific code and your specific FreeBSD version.


----------



## amolsaurabh (Feb 19, 2012)

HI, 

I found the problem behind the kernel crashing. I am passing null pointer to CTR command at some point during boot up.  

The reason behind learning 5.2.1 is that it's simple to understand Operating system concepts through 5.2.1 and code is manageable by single mind. I guess we can close this thread after all. 

Thank you for your time and consideration. 


Best regards
Saurabh Sabnis


----------

